
Shopify is Down along with tens of thousands of stores - asnyder
Was just working on my store and lo and behold Shopify is down right when I was about to post things live. Funny, I was using Shopify instead of rolling my own so I wouldn&#x27;t have to worry about things like this... maybe it&#x27;s the universe telling me something :).
======
asnyder
Back up it seems, for me anyway.

